# Drucker RS232 + Ethernet



## Matze001 (17 Oktober 2019)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Ettikettendrucker mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

Ettikettengröße: eigentlich nicht relevant
Umgebung: Produktionshalle 

Ansteuerung: 

Ideal wäre es, wenn man den Drucker direkt per RS232 oder Ethernet ansteuern könnte.
Da ich auf der anderen Seite keinen PC habe, sondern eine NC-Maschine wäre es super wenn
der Drucker sich recht leicht über ASCII befehle steuern ließe. Ich möchte keinen Druckertreiber
auf ner NC programmieren.

Kennt hier jemand etwas passendes?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 Oktober 2019)

Da würden mir Geräte von Zebra einfallen, allerdings gibt es da sicher noch dutzend andere Hersteller.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Oktober 2019)

Zebra ist sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Ralle (17 Oktober 2019)

CAB wäre auch möglich.


----------



## Matze001 (17 Oktober 2019)

Danke! 

Schaue mir die mal an... mir ist bisher das Drucken über RS232 nicht klar... aber das wird...

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (18 Oktober 2019)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Schaue mir die mal an... mir ist bisher das Drucken über RS232 nicht klar... aber das wird...
> 
> ...



Ist kein Hexenwerk.
Je nach Drucker und Optionen kannst du z.B auch mit einer PC- Software Etiketten mit Variablen erstellen und auf den Drucker laden.
Die Steuerung muss dann nur die Variablen und Start schicken.


----------



## Matze001 (18 Oktober 2019)

Das klingt ja super  

Ich hab halt auf der anderen Seite ne NC-Maschine ... da will ich nicht all zu viel "basteln" müssen... das wird sicher schon lustig genug! 
Bin mal gespannt was die Druckerhersteller so erzählen, werde die jetzt mal abklappern...

Danke für eure Infos!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## infomike (18 Oktober 2019)

Wir haben sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Fa Rosenbaum.

http://www.ztrb.de/

die hefen einem bei eigentlich jedem Problem, auch bei der Einrichtung eventueller Schnittstellen.

Gruß Mike


----------

